

Delta picks Microsoft Surface 2 for pilot tablets - devy
http://seattletimes.com/html/businesstechnology/2021932345_apusdeltaairlinestablets.html

======
superails
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6473264](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6473264)

